# Hymer E700 (B694) tag axle plumbing and deconstruction query



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Hope you can help, have bracketed B694 because I think they're pretty much the same thing. (1997).

Essentially I think I have a fresh water supply leak to the loo flush. I don't know if this is a T off the bathroom cold water supply or a separate feed. Could be as a result of a mousy infestation last winter.

I assume the raised step between the bathroom to starboard (right) and the shower cubicle to port (left) LHD bar version, carries the services of waste and fresh water to and from.

Is it difficult to open up? The bed steps have to come away I'm sure, and the carpet, then will I find some nice screws or will I discover other parts of the vehicle have to come out too!! My DIY skills are just SO limited you wouldn't believe and I know my limitations. I've asked for an appointment with Peter Hambilton but doublt he'll have the time before I leave for Spain on the 17th.

All advice appreciated.

John
Motorhome Radio - Just find the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and choose us!


----------

